# uname question



## Sam9978 (Apr 21, 2020)

I was just curious as to why in FreeBSD 12 "uname -v" shows less information than it used to? This also affects the default info show in motd.

For example:

FreeBSD 12

```
6:/home/user # uname -v
FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p4 RACK6
```

FreeBSD 11

```
7:/home/user # uname -v
FreeBSD 11.3-RELEASE-p8 #5: Tue Apr 21 18:02:57 UTC 2020     user@7.example.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/RACK7
```

Obviously not a big deal but was just wondering why the change and why show less info?


----------



## getopt (Apr 21, 2020)

Looks like your output has a local reason as here on FreeBSD 12.1 I get a full string like yours on 11.3.


----------



## Sam9978 (Apr 21, 2020)

That makes sense. Where would that even be set? This is a brand new install.


----------



## Jose (Apr 21, 2020)

My output is similar to Sam's. I use the stock GENERIC kernel, though.


----------



## gpw928 (Apr 22, 2020)

When you build a kernel, one of the last things to be done by the Makefile is to run the script:
	
	



```
MAKE=make sh /usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh MYKERNEL
```

This creates the file /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/_MYKERNEL/_vers.c.

This gets compiled into the kernel, and is used to populate the sysctl(3) mibs used by uname(1).


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2020)

Sam9978 said:


> I was just curious as to why in FreeBSD 12 "uname -v" shows less information than it used to?





			ReproducibleBuilds/Base - FreeBSD Wiki


----------

